
Venture Capital Earned 93% Annual Gain for Yale Over 20 Years - rezist808
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-07/venture-capital-earned-93-annual-gain-for-yale-over-20-years
======
refurb
What was the actual return?

 _Venture capital earned an annual average of 93 percent over the past 20
years, according to the Ivy League school’s 2015 investment report posted on
its website._

Ok, so that's a gain of about 5 million percent over 20 years if compounded.
(1.93^20)-1 = 5.13M%

Sound feasible.

~~~
tvmalsv
"Yale has gained 13.7 percent annually over the past two decades."

~~~
refurb
That threw me, but I think it's for the entire endowment.

I was just shocked at the shoddy reporting of the numbers.

